# 'll Let Myself In: Tactics of Physical Pen Testers



## Alex (11/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger (12/10/18)

Alex said:


>



Excellent, I’m going to see if some of this applies to my security setup. Thanks for the informative posts @Alex

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (13/10/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Excellent, I’m going to see if some of this applies to my security setup. Thanks for the informative posts @Alex


Already checked my deadbolts and have a list of things to improve

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (13/10/18)

Whew! Thanks for this Alex!

Fascinating that just the vapour from a mod can be used to get a door to open!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## RainstormZA (13/10/18)

Alex said:


>



Not cool that I cant see the guys face to lipread him. 

Guys, can you all give me a summary of what was said in the video please. Pretty please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (13/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Not cool that I cant see the guys face to lipread him.
> 
> Guys, can you all give me a summary of what was said in the video please. Pretty please.



It's about various techniques these penetration testers use to bypass security. Similar to white hat hacking, these people are doing it for tangible things.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (13/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Not cool that I cant see the guys face to lipread him.
> 
> Guys, can you all give me a summary of what was said in the video please. Pretty please.


----------



## RainstormZA (13/10/18)

Alex said:


> View attachment 148320


I doubt very many people know that Cc on YouTube is broken. Has always been. 

Go watch Kzor's videos with CC and you will cry yourself laughing...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (13/10/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I doubt very many people know that Cc on YouTube is broken. Has always been.
> 
> Go watch Kzor's videos with CC and you will cry yourself laughing...



It seems to be working on this one though.


----------

